# Aquarium Job



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi there,

Thought someone here may be interested in this.

If someone's looking for work, we are in need of someone to help with algae scrubbing (amongst other things), in the GTA.
If you're interested, here's some more info...
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-general-lab...ob/1390825037?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Cheers


----------

